
Von Brian Bagnall 2 Erstellt Commodore: The Final Years Book - doener
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1462758959/commodore-the-final-years-book
======
WheelsAtLarge
If you're interested in commodore's history here's a good book.

Commodore: A Company on the Edge by Brian Bagna

